# Monark Rocket, ID help please



## 67tony (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm wondering about the year, and approximate worth, of this Monark Rocket.
I don't know a thing about this era, but had this bike given to me and have no idea what to do with it.

Model #2270
Serial #A1713417


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 26, 2014)

you guys are slack'n, threads 10mins old and it's not tore up .


----------



## videoranger (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm thinking early 50's. I like that bike alot and it should clean up very nice. If I had it i would keep it and ride it. Very cool!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 26, 2014)

*monark rocket*

i love this one. where are you located? is it for sale?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 26, 2014)

That's a great bike, not super desirable or valuable, but in exceptional condition, looking pretty orig down to the pedals.
Nice find. Be careful if you decide to clean/polish, the paint details are easily damaged.
Me: I'd leave it as it is, maybe blow it off with compressed air and appreciate it for what it is and for how it's remained intact and unabused.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 26, 2014)

*ditto scott*



rustjunkie said:


> That's a great bike, not super desirable or valuable, but in exceptional condition, looking pretty orig down to the pedals.
> Nice find. Be careful if you decide to clean/polish, the paint details are easily damaged.
> Me: I'd leave it as it is, maybe blow it off with compressed air and appreciate it for what it is and for how it's remained intact and unabused.




great looking original bike.looks be be gently ridden and stored away for years.


----------



## videoranger (Aug 26, 2014)

The Flash Gordon type rocket logos are very cool and it is a Deluxe springer model with nice paint and graphics. I'm thinking $600 -$700 or even more sold in an auction. I'm a bargain hunter so I tend to price on the low side.


----------



## 67tony (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks so much for the replies!

Is there any way to use the serial # to pinpoint the year of origin?

Looks like this bike is available, pickup only, in mid-Michigan.
(I apologize if this is not the proper spot for this discussion, and would be glad to re-post elsewhere...)


----------



## OldRider (Aug 26, 2014)

My daughter owns the sister to your bike, my friends here decoded the serial number as a 1953.


----------



## 67tony (Aug 26, 2014)

OldRider said:


> My daughter owns the sister to your bike, my friends here decoded the serial number as a 1953.




That bike is gorgeous. The color and condition look to be pretty primo.

Thanks for the serial number translation...I can now properly describe it!


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have a 53 as well, no where near as nice as that. But I love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

